# ..Huh? Mac OS X 10.2.8 Combo Bill of Materials?



## G.I. Oh-No! (Jul 20, 2005)

i tried to install the MacOSX10.2Update but i keep getting the same error message after i can the disk copy was going through the installation steps that you would take in a dmg file. in the installation section, i try clicking my harddrive as a place to install, but there is a red exclamation poin on it, and i get the error message 'Installing this software requires 172MB of disk space. You cannot install this software on this disk. This volume does not meet the requirements for this update." even though i have 5.5GB of free space on my comp, 19.1 GB used. 
i am on a iMac computer, graphite, mac OS X 10.2 and 128MB. so i'm guessing the 128MB is what is preventing me from doing such.


now.. i also went to the software update. and downloaded the MacOSC10.2.8COMBO update... i try to run that and i get an error message saying that i do not have the bill of materials to run the package...

can anyone recommend anything? i'm trying desperately to get my iPod shuffle to work


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

Hello, Don't use the combo...do it in 2-3 segments (to 10.24 or 10.26)then to 10.28. You might zap the parameter Ram prior to going to SU...it almost sounds like it thinks you are an older iMac that needs partitioning..You have cable or DSL I assume. Good Luck...dp


----------

